

JQuery Comet Push API - pubnub
http://plugins.jquery.com/project/jQuery-Comet-Push-API
jQuery Users have a new Push API with Publish and Subscribe. Compatible with mobile phones like iPhone and iPad.
======
jk8
This looks cool but is this free?

~~~
pubnub
Yes. Like Google App Engine with daily free quota:
<http://www.pubnub.com/price>

